# Flame-eater with glass cylinder



## Jan Ridders (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi all interested,
Using my experiences with glass cylinders for my latest IC engines I now designed a little flame-eater with glass cylinder, a graphite piston and a graphite internal valve, driven by a magnet system. I just have started the construction and because it is a simple design it will be ready within some 14 days or so I think. 
If you like you can follow my escapades with this funny thing on my web site; page:
http://ridders.nu/Webpaginas/pagina_happer_inw_schuif_glas/inw_schuif_glas_frameset.htm
Greetings from Holland,
Jan Ridders


----------



## Don1966 (Jul 30, 2012)

Jan I will follow you on your venture, I received the plans from you for your last glass cylinder IC. Great job and looking forward to your built.

Don


----------



## rake60 (Aug 1, 2012)

Jan,

I will certainly be watching the progress!

Thank you for sharing it with us here at HMEM!

Rick


----------



## rhitee93 (Aug 1, 2012)

I will be following along as well.  Thanks!


----------



## Omnimill (Aug 2, 2012)

Another interesting project Jan, look forward to seeing this progress!

Vic.


----------



## Jan Ridders (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi all,
Flame-eaters are easy-to-make and (mostly) cute little model engines (but with relative low power and consequently with little or no practical use by the way). But they all suffer from internal pollution due to the corrosive hot and wet flame gasses that are sucked-in the cylinder every cycle. The piston friction increases gradually due to this contamination and finally the engine refuses to run until you clean and polish the cylinder and piston again.
I now made a flame-eater that keeps running imperturbable and 100% reliable without any maintenance. The secret is a piston and an internal valve made from graphite, running in a glass cylinder. The friction is extremely and remaining low.  
Another peculiarity is a simple driving system for the internal valve with two little Neodymium magnets.
Look at this little miracle on the video:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opj-V14O_2w&list=UUOWqwLEIfORZB09qQirdkag&index=1&feature=plcp[/ame]
You also can find some background information on my web site; page:
http://ridders.nu/Webpaginas/pagina_happer_inw_schuif_glas/inw_schuif_glas_frameset.htm
Friendly greetings from Holland,
Jan Ridders


----------



## Omnimill (Aug 17, 2012)

Very, very nice Jan! Lovely design and build as always and I like the clever use of magnets for returning the valve!

Vic.


----------



## Jan Ridders (Aug 19, 2012)

Hello Vic,
Thanks for your enthousiastic reaction.
Friendly greetings from Holland,
Jan


----------



## rake60 (Aug 22, 2012)

Another beautiful design Jan!

Rick


----------



## Don1966 (Aug 22, 2012)

Jan, another beautiful design. I love it.

Don


----------

